# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Oproep nieuw programma SBS6

## Hulp

Zijn jij en je geliefde allebei (veel) te zwaar? Lukt het jullie maar niet om af te vallen, omdat jullie elkaars destructieve eetgewoonten versterken? En gaat jullie relatie letterlijk en figuurlijk gebukt onder jullie overgewicht? 

Voor een nieuwe programma zoeken wij stellen die allebei kampen met (zwaar) overgewicht. Onder professionele begeleiding gaan jullie 25 weken lang de strijd aan met de kilos. Willen jij en je partner weer grip krijgen op jullie gezondheid en jullie relatie? Geef je dan nu op via [email protected]

----------

